# Watches...



## BrummyPete

Looking to buy a watch for myself but with a mindset of giving to my son when he becomes an age where he would make use of it and also a keep sake.

Budget is up to around 2k, been looking at Tags but they dont really do anything for me, looking for something simple and clean but not a dress watch, there is a few Hamilton watches that have caught my eye, want something well made and will last for a good many years.

Any ideas from you good folk on DW


----------



## Andyblue

Might not be to your taste (or even in budget), but from looking in recent past (last year) Omega do some very nice watches, Breitling do some nice ones. 

I know what you mean about the Tags, few years back there were probably 4-5 that I really liked, last time I looked (last year), nothing was doing it for me. 

I was bought a Raymond Weil for my special birthday, it’s lovely and I’d definitely recommend looking at some of their watches.


----------



## sharrkey

Tudor do some really nice watches and you can regularly find discount on them, very well made (Rolex sister company)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## muzzer

Seconded re Omega and Breitling.
As for Tag Huer, the only one i would like to own is the Monaco


----------



## BrummyPete

Thanks for the comments guys, I do like a couple of omega watches but they are double my budget, although that's never stopped me before. I've also been looking at the oris watches now, some nice designs and look good for the money, currently sub 1k


----------



## sharrkey

Few I've previously owned and favourite was the Tudor Black Bay and very affordable

























Another consideration could be Grande Seiko if you don't mind a quartz movement for the ££'s you want to spend, exceptional quality watch and very underrated

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TonyHill

I treated myself to a Tag Senna last year, it's a lovely watch. Perhaps I can start wearing it now that we can go out :lol:
I think the Tudor brand has been cheapened by using Beckham on their advertising.


----------



## BrummyPete

The tudor is not badly priced at all, would like to have a look at one up close to see if it's what I want, now the shops are open I might start shopping around, do jewellers still give a discount, I know a while back when I was looking goldsmiths were willing to knock 10% off


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

More traditional, I'd be looking at something like a Longines Hydro Conquest, mrs has a longines and it's lovely.
If contemporary, maybe something from Bell and Ross.
Oris have a few nice designs too. 
Lots of choices, have fun deciding.


----------



## sharrkey

TonyHill said:


> I think the Tudor brand has been cheapened by using Beckham on their advertising.


Yeh I have to say I cringed when I seen Beckham as a Brand Ambassador , but they have some fantastic & affordable well made watches with in house movements.

I've regularly seen Tudor with discounts of upto 20% in the U.K., check out hotukdeals for some examples, Tudor can be sold online via authorised dealers so always a deal to be had.

You used to be able to buy a lot of these brands brand new from Eu dealers at really good discounts 20-35% but Brexit put a stop to that unfortunately.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## nbray67

So much choice but I'm loving my Casio Oceanus watch.
Bought from Japan with zero issues.

I own a Tag Monaco, wear it for best etc.... but it was nigh on 4k and like all automatic watches, they never keep the time correctly, give or take a few minutes per week/month etc...

Hence the Oceanus, solar powered, radio reception, full auto calendar which all means it never needs winding, automatically adjusts to summer/winter GMT changes incl the date when the likes of Feb has 28 or 29 days.
It's extremely accurate, has sapphire crystal face and titanium body.

Take a look at them as they introduce ltd edition ones every now and then.

Imo, a stunning watch that I wear daily and it looks as good now as it did 2yrs ago when I bought it.


----------



## MDC250

Bell & Ross & Rado have some nice pieces in budget.


----------



## AndyA4TDI

Tissot do some lovely watches, I wear this as my everyday watch, rubber strap is ideal, keep my Tag Aquaracer for when I go out









Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## BrummyPete

More ideas, cheers gents, I already have a Longines watch that my parents bought me for my 21st, ideally like something different, I have 15 watches with the Longines being the best one but its a dress watch, got a couple of citizens, seikos, g shocks but would like something a bit more special as it will eventually be handed to my boy


----------



## Andyblue

BrummyPete said:


> The tudor is not badly priced at all, would like to have a look at one up close to see if it's what I want, now the shops are open I might start shopping around, do jewellers still give a discount, I know a while back when I was looking goldsmiths were willing to knock 10% off


Don't forget, if you've any Tesco Clubcard vouchers, these can be doubled up and used at Goldsmiths :thumb:


----------



## percymon

Bremont could be worth a look, often you can get 10-15% off in seasonal sales from the high street retailers.

https://www.ernestjones.co.uk/webstore/d/6441009/bremont+solo+men's+stainless+steel+strap+watch/

There are plenty of Tags within budget, I bought my son a quartz aqua racer last year, got good discount from swisswatchesdirect and they were exceptional on the communication front.


----------



## suds

Have you thought about increasing the quality by buying a very good used example?


----------



## BrummyPete

I have just been looking at some, it's an absolute minefield and I don't know if they are good prices, luxury watches seem to keep their value well


----------



## The Cueball

Have a look at a company called Christopher Ward.

Really good quality for the price, lots of different options and limited editions to pick from too.

When I not wearing my Patek, I have my CW Bluebird on my wrist. 

:thumb:


----------



## BrummyPete

The Cueball said:


> Have a look at a company called Christopher Ward.
> 
> Really good quality for the price, lots of different options and limited editions to pick from too.
> 
> When I not wearing my Patek, I have my CW Bluebird on my wrist.
> 
> :thumb:


Nice watches at a good price, thank you


----------



## Gas head

2k limits the choice a little, oris can be had for that sort of money, omega seems to have shot up since i bought a seamaster years ago current seamaster around 5k, tags dont hold money too well from what i have seen, if you can get a deal you might stretch to a bremont with a bit more money on top of the 2k.


----------



## percymon

BrummyPete said:


> Nice watches at a good price, thank you


Sadly their customer service has gone down the pan the last few years.


----------



## sharrkey

percymon said:


> Sadly their customer service has gone down the pan the last few years.


I'm near sure they sold out to The Richmond group last year, so possibly why! 
I can remember Cw launching their own in-house movements a few years back that looked very impressive, nice touch from the usual eta & Stellita transplants

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## grunty-motor

I like IWC - but you would have to up your budget.

Steinhart is an option, with change

Or Sinn would have a few bang on budget


----------



## malvern_man

I'm a massive watch fan, my fave brands are Omega and Tudor. I think you'll be hard pressed to get any discount on the newer Tudors such as the GMT, the Black Bay models and the new chrono. 

Christopher Ward are very good value, I have 4 of them. All I can suggest is look out for the CW sales events and you'll get even more of a bargain. 

I wouldn't have Tag if you gave me one.


----------



## Laurie.J.M

From personal experience I can highly recommend Oris and Tudor. 

The Tudor Black Bay is about £1k over your budget if buying new but it's definitely worth it, you get an in-house movement designed in partnership with Breitling and having put my own Black Bay next to some actual Rolex's I'd say it compares very favorably. The Black Bay is also super versatile, looks just as a good with a suit as it does with shorts and a t-shirt. 

If going the Tudor route also have a look at the Pelagos, if you or your son happens to be left handed it could be a good buy as Tudor do a destro version designed for lefties like myself.

Most of the Oris range will fit into your budget with a bit of change left over, having put my Aquis next to the likes of the Omega Planet Ocean it compares very nicely.

I wouldn't bother with Tag Heuer, been there, done it and made a huge loss in the process, not a brand I'll be revisiting. The higher end of the range with the in house movements are quite nice but then you're looking at a price point that could get you into an Omega, a Rolex or even a Hublot if you go right to the top, and I know which I'd rather have.


----------



## BrummyPete

Laurie.J.M said:


> From personal experience I can highly recommend Oris and Tudor.
> 
> The Tudor Black Bay is about £1k over your budget if buying new but it's definitely worth it, you get an in-house movement designed in partnership with Breitling and having put my own Black Bay next to some actual Rolex's I'd say it compares very favorably. The Black Bay is also super versatile, looks just as a good with a suit as it does with shorts and a t-shirt.
> 
> If going the Tudor route also have a look at the Pelagos, if you or your son happens to be left handed it could be a good buy as Tudor do a destro version designed for lefties like myself.
> 
> Most of the Oris range will fit into your budget with a bit of change left over, having put my Aquis next to the likes of the Omega Planet Ocean it compares very nicely.
> 
> I wouldn't bother with Tag Heuer, been there, done it and made a huge loss in the process, not a brand I'll be revisiting. The higher end of the range with the in house movements are quite nice but then you're looking at a price point that could get you into an Omega, a Rolex or even a Hublot if you go right to the top, and I know which I'd rather have.


Thank you, I've been looking at the Oris big crown, still been trawling for pre owned omegas though, you raise a good point as well, my son is left handed but I'm not


----------



## po54

Another vote for Christopher Ward, have a trident pro as a daily, rarely wear my Brietling since buying the CW 2 years ago

Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## BrummyPete

po54 said:


> Another vote for Christopher Ward, have a trident pro as a daily, rarely wear my Brietling since buying the CW 2 years ago
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


I was quite taken with CW but there are a few bad reviews recently and it's put me off a little


----------



## malvern_man

BrummyPete said:


> I was quite taken with CW but there are a few bad reviews recently and it's put me off a little


Take a look at the CW forum for a more balanced view of the brand, I'm a member on there too.


----------



## malvern_man

Laurie.J.M said:


> If going the Tudor route also have a look at the Pelagos, if you or your son happens to be left handed it could be a good buy as Tudor do a destro version designed for lefties like myself.


I'm a leftie but I bought the 'normal' version of the Pelagos.


----------



## Shiny

Bought my lad a Christopher Ward for his 18th, drove him to Maidenhead to choose and have a fitting and it was a great experience for him. That was 5 years ago now though.

Don't rule out some of the Seiko and Grand Seiko, especially the JDM editions. I've previously bought from Creation Watches and Seiya Japan without any issues.


----------



## MDC250

Once shops are properly up and running again, worth a trip to the Jewellery Quarter?


----------



## BrummyPete

MDC250 said:


> Once shops are properly up and running again, worth a trip to the Jewellery Quarter?


I'm in 2 minds, I only live 25 mins from the JQ but last time I was there I wasn't too impressed with what was on offer, maybe worth another trip


----------



## MDC250

I've only been twice and that was many years ago, can't say I really knew where I was going when I got there 

If you can find recommendations for particular dealers might get a good find.


----------



## bellguy

Looking at the Breitling ****pit B50 as we speak, had a Super-ocean years ago but it got stolen out of my car grrrrrr.
Tag formula one as my daily, not everyone’s cup of tea but I like it.


----------



## BrummyPete

I'm going to pop to the JQ in the next few days, on a side note I've got a citizen eco drive, I've removed the bracelet and want a leather strap, it's a 23mm lug, is it possible to put a 24mm one as as 23mm are scarce


----------



## suds

A used Grand Seiko was a great shout by Shiny - very hard to buy better near your price point,


----------



## malvern_man

BrummyPete said:


> I'm going to pop to the JQ in the next few days, on a side note I've got a citizen eco drive, I've removed the bracelet and want a leather strap, it's a 23mm lug, is it possible to put a 24mm one as as 23mm are scarce


I've just googled 23mm watch straps and there's loads available.

You could fit a 24mm strap to 23mm lug width but it might be a tight fit. Alternatively buy a 24mm strap and then cut 0.50mm off each side with a scalpel, I've done this myself but only on a cheap strap to fit my beater watch.


----------



## BrummyPete

malvern_man said:


> I've just googled 23mm watch straps and there's loads available.
> 
> You could fit a 24mm strap to 23mm lug width but it might be a tight fit. Alternatively buy a 24mm strap and then cut 0.50mm off each side with a scalpel, I've done this myself but only on a cheap strap to fit my beater watch.


Sorry I should have been more specific, I need a longer strap to fit my humongous wrists, most are the smaller size straps, I like the barton straps but they don't do 23mm in the long strap in leather, they do in 22mm and 24mm typically


----------



## Shiny

BrummyPete said:


> Sorry I should have been more specific, I need a longer strap to fit my humongous wrists, most are the smaller size straps, I like the barton straps but they don't do 23mm in the long strap in leather, they do in 22mm and 24mm typically


Have a look at Watch Obsession, I would also recommend a deployment clasp :thumb:

Their prices have shot up in recent years, but still loads of choice.


----------



## Shiny

suds said:


> A used Grand Seiko was a great shout by Shiny - very hard to buy better near your price point,


I love how Seiko upset the Swiss in the 60's by entering the Swiss mechanical movement competitions and getting to the point they were almost wiping the board with their entries :thumb:


----------



## suds

One of my watch forums has a quartz GS for £2.5K- if I was in the market I would be sorely tempted if I didn't favour the snowflake


----------



## G4V JW

Have you considered a smart watch, I was in the same boat last year had a few £k I wanted to spend on a watch, I liked the idea of a smart watch but wanted 'military' looks, I toyed with a Breitling Avenger but then found the GARMIN MARQ range, I've got the commander and I love it, seen nobody else with one and there's a few in the range :thumb:

https://discover.garmin.com/en-GB/marq/


----------



## bellguy

my TAG Formula ones a daily, got my Breitling Superocean stollen a while back but looking at the ****pit B50 to replace it, hesitating over all black or titanium and black lol.


----------



## BrummyPete

Leaning towards a christoper ward c65 super compressor with the camel strap


----------



## digitaluk

Ohh though one. I love my Omega Seamaster, but like some else said, they seem to have gone up in value.

Would you consider looking at jewellers preowned offerings? Just something to consider.. you never know what you're going to see. 

There are three Tag Watches I love and would have in heartbeat:
1. Aquaracer 300M Calibre 5 43mm Ceramic Bezel Mens Watch WAY201A.BA0927
2. Formula 1 Calibre 5 Automatic Date Mens Watch WAZ2011.BA0842 (They grey dial is stunning and very unique, in a classy way)
3. Any Tag Monaco (used or otherwise).. I'm desperate to get one of these one day. I love them. Shame they are crazy prices these days :wall:

Don't forget to haggle though... I had about £300 off my Omega in the end.. basically went back and forth 3 different jewellers and was quite honest... whoever could give me the best price, would get the sale that day.

Sorry - All my suggestions are metal bands rather than leather straps.. I just don't get on with leather straps at all and can't stand them. My ocd can't stand it when they get grubby and dirty haha


----------



## digitaluk

BrummyPete said:


> Leaning towards a christoper ward c65 super compressor with the camel strap


Don't know much about the watch sorry... but I do love the look of it!!


----------



## BrummyPete

digitaluk said:


> Ohh though one. I love my Omega Seamaster, but like some else said, they seem to have gone up in value.
> 
> Would you consider looking at jewellers preowned offerings? Just something to consider.. you never know what you're going to see.
> 
> There are three Tag Watches I love and would have in heartbeat:
> 1. Aquaracer 300M Calibre 5 43mm Ceramic Bezel Mens Watch WAY201A.BA0927
> 2. Formula 1 Calibre 5 Automatic Date Mens Watch WAZ2011.BA0842 (They grey dial is stunning and very unique, in a classy way)
> 3. Any Tag Monaco (used or otherwise).. I'm desperate to get one of these one day. I love them. Shame they are crazy prices these days :wall:
> 
> Don't forget to haggle though... I had about £300 off my Omega in the end.. basically went back and forth 3 different jewellers and was quite honest... whoever could give me the best price, would get the sale that day.
> 
> Sorry - All my suggestions are metal bands rather than leather straps.. I just don't get on with leather straps at all and can't stand them. My ocd can't stand it when they get grubby and dirty haha


The omega I like is currently £4450 I am yet to go to the jewellery Quarter but having been looking online at preowned watches, they really do hold their value well, still not a fan of the tags, saw a few in goldsmiths as I was passing the other day just don't do anything for me


----------



## carrera2s

I have an Omega seamaster 120M blue face its 20 years old and just had it deep cleaned so looks like new!:thumb:


----------



## Derek Mc

BrummyPete said:


> Leaning towards a christoper ward c65 super compressor with the camel strap


I have three CW's two Tridents and a C9 Harrison they are superb watches beauriful quality and they keep many people guessing as to their value as they are still a niche brand.


----------



## percymon

It might be worth looking on omegaforum, whilst a lot of watches for sale are us based there are often some in Europe and the uk. You aren’t paying high street jeweller prices and buying from people who generally look after watches and have them serviced.


----------



## marcusp13

I (until recently) had a Tag Aquaracer, nothing but issues with it and Tag customer service leaves a lot to be desired.

They were refusing to repair a fault within 12 months of a service as it was not serviced at their service centre; when I asked to escalate my issue the agent refused to and essentially ended communication. Ended up communicating with the Marketing Director to facilitate a solution, from then on they were helpful but the whole process took around 3 months.

On the other hand I have had a couple of Raymond Weil Freelancers and I absolutely love these, when funds permit I will definitely be looking at getting a 7730 again.


----------



## BrummyPete

Well I've sorted a strap for my eco drive, not to everyone's taste, can you guess what my favourite colours is..........


----------



## Andyblue

Liking it Pete, looks a nice watch and liking the strap colour :thumb:


----------



## BrummyPete

Andyblue said:


> Liking it Pete, looks a nice watch and liking the strap colour :thumb:


Cheers mate, I like it, still can't decide on my new one though, think im going to stop looking so hard, the omega is still top of my list but at this moment in time funds won't allow it


----------



## malvern_man

BrummyPete said:


> Well I've sorted a strap for my eco drive, not to everyone's taste, can you guess what my favourite colours is..........


Great colour for a strap.

I've got an orange bezel Christopher Ward dive watch on an orange leather strap.


----------



## marcusp13

BrummyPete said:


> Well I've sorted a strap for my eco drive, not to everyone's taste, can you guess what my favourite colours is..........


Is that a rubber strap? I didn't ever think a rubber strap would be comfy but after a couple of weeks wear it relaxed and was one of the best strap materials I've had.


----------



## BrummyPete

marcusp13 said:


> Is that a rubber strap? I didn't ever think a rubber strap would be comfy but after a couple of weeks wear it relaxed and was one of the best strap materials I've had.


Yes it is, it's a barton elite strap, they come with 2 lengths of bottom straps so you can get the right fitment, I've got one on my huawei gt2 pro as well, very comfy straps


----------



## marcusp13

BrummyPete said:


> Yes it is, it's a barton elite strap, they come with 2 lengths of bottom straps so you can get the right fitment, I've got one on my huawei gt2 pro as well, very comfy straps


Good choice, orange probably wouldn't be my first choice but it works really well with that face


----------



## BrummyPete

marcusp13 said:


> Good choice, orange probably wouldn't be my first choice but it works really well with that face


Cheers mate


----------



## percymon

https://www.chrono24.com/tudor/black-bay-fifty-eight--id19033087.htm

https://www.chrono24.com/tudor/tudo...20-box--papers--some-stickers--id19279827.htm


----------



## BrummyPete

percymon said:


> https://www.chrono24.com/tudor/black-bay-fifty-eight--id19033087.htm
> 
> https://www.chrono24.com/tudor/tudo...20-box--papers--some-stickers--id19279827.htm


I like the blue face watch, quite smart


----------



## Mr Ben

I have the CW C65 Super Compressor in Black Sand. It's a lovely watch and a real step up in quality on the older Christopher Ward's that I have. CW have a really good returns policy and if you sign up to their mailing list they send out a £100 voucher every 3 or 4 months - so I'd say order one and see what you think when its in your hands.

I'd get it on a bracelet if you can- its a really nice bracelet  Their straps are all quick release too which makes them easy to change.


----------



## sharrkey

£100 off CW code

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BrummyPete

sharrkey said:


> £100 off CW code
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Cheers, I'll see if I can part with some cash


----------



## digitaluk

Love that watch strap. Very nice mate!


----------



## digitaluk

You've reminded me of this nice gem!

BREITLING ENDURANCE PRO 44MM MENS WATCH ORANGE X82310A51B1S1

Although, I would find it really had to pick between the blue or the orange.

BREITLING ENDURANCE PRO 44MM MENS WATCH BLUE X82310D51B1S1

Not that I have the ability to buy either at this current time haha


----------



## BrummyPete

OK so an update I am on the look out for an Omega as this is the watch I really want to purchase but need to save a bit more money, but I have come across this little gem today and just had to have it


----------



## President Swirl

It is rather tasty Dave. You'll get old "to the left" eventually.


----------



## Walesy.

Todays choice.









Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## BrummyPete

Finally purchased the watch I wanted


----------

